# 8 string jem?



## ahull123 (May 14, 2011)

OK another polling question, I am building an 8 string rg2228 guitar and I was thinking about doing either:
a jem 7vhw copy in 8 strings of course... ebony board , vine inlay etc....oh and with white quilted top, gold hardware....
or
a blue quilt, ebony board, j custom vine inlay, pearloid binding, chrome hardware, etc....
I have been going back and forth for a while (3months to be exact) between the 2 ideas. (and one of these will/is getting built, the machine is already in motion...)
oh, and I know what parts don't exist etc... but what if it all could be done? which would you guys do? 
Thanks in advance for your help!!

an earlier poll settled a blue or sunburst question....


----------



## heretic (May 14, 2011)

This might sound like a stupid idea but when you said 8 string Jem with vine + white finish it made me wonder ...

What if you could get 100% white hardware, White EMG 808s white Bridge white tuners and pots.

I think it would look awesome, but from what ive been told the powder white finish chips easily on metal hardware 

Either way 8 string jem sounds cool


----------



## ahull123 (May 14, 2011)

sounds cool... white powder coating is pretty sturdy.... paint not so much so.
I am leaning towards the Jem....


----------



## Dayn (May 14, 2011)

If I believed in heaven, the white guitar you proposed would certainly be descendent from it. Go for white.


----------



## Superwoodle (May 14, 2011)

Either option sounds awesome, but I think the blue option will have more flavor. White hardware blue finish???

Even better make Both!
White quilted like this....


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 15, 2011)

Those are seriously eye-catching. Every one of them but espiecally the trans-black.


----------



## aslsmm (May 15, 2011)

that white guitar looks so damn good. if i ever buy a 8 string id be that one. ibby moved up a few notches that they dropped, in my book.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 15, 2011)

Too bad they are only mockups, beacuse I'd love a red quilt fingerboard.


----------



## aslsmm (May 15, 2011)

wait these arent being released? dammit! what the fuck! i was really looking forward to buying one of these.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 15, 2011)

Just when I thought it was safe to get into the water.


----------



## Sullen (May 15, 2011)

aslsmm said:


> wait these arent being released? dammit! what the fuck! i was really looking forward to buying one of these.


Nah! Those mockups have been around for a while and it wasn't even made by Ibanez but by someone that really should work for them...


----------



## Variant (May 15, 2011)

Sullen said:


> Nah! Those mockups have been around for a while and it wasn't even made by Ibanez but by someone that really should work for them...


----------



## ahull123 (May 15, 2011)

I have been inspired by the Chris Broderick custom ibanez (white quilt) and I thought, on a jem body with the J custom inlay on a nice piece of ebony, gold hardware, floyd rose (and yes, I did say' floyd' )H-S-H config with white pups, on an 8 string hmmmmmm,






and then I thought the blue would look cool too. that's why I am here, this project is going to cost a bit and both are out of the question, so I need help deciding.


----------



## ahull123 (May 15, 2011)

I really do need help, this not a hypothetical.... body is being made this week, fretboard ships this week....donor neck is here, etc...


----------



## apiss (May 16, 2011)

I would be very interested to see the tree-of-life inlays on an 8-string fingerboard, because they look absolutely gorgeous on a 6 string! 

Out of curiosity; what inlays did you end up getting for the fretboard, man? If it's the vines inlays, did you have them made so that the vine inlays are going to fill up the wide 8 string fretboard?


----------



## thewildturkey (May 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever done a trans-stained quilted maple fretboard?

I wonder how it would look if anyone ever actually did it....


----------



## ahull123 (May 16, 2011)

apiss said:


> I would be very interested to see the tree-of-life inlays on an 8-string fingerboard, because they look absolutely gorgeous on a 6 string!
> 
> Out of curiosity; what inlays did you end up getting for the fretboard, man? If it's the vines inlays, did you have them made so that the vine inlays are going to fill up the wide 8 string fretboard?




Yeah, I made my mind up last night, its the blue guitar.. It is going to have the J custom vine, albeit tweaked quite a bit. It is going be really nice, I have a UVMC 8 string going with a Pyramid over a DNA type inlay on ebony, that one will be done first, this one will lag a bit as I have to send the J custom neck out to be copied by the guy doing the inlay, pyramids will be done this week I think. these are both going to have fully functional floyds as well. Machine shop making them right now. I will post some pics when I get them.


----------



## astm (May 16, 2011)

ahull123 said:


> OK another polling question, I am building an 8 string rg2228 guitar and I was thinking about doing either:
> a jem 7vhw copy in 8 strings of course... ebony board , vine inlay etc....oh and with white quilted top, gold hardware....
> or
> a blue quilt, ebony board, j custom vine inlay, pearloid binding, chrome hardware, etc....
> ...


The 8 string jem idea sounds awesome. Try to get 2 white passive pickups with gold poles! (and a single coil if possible). About the fretboard, JEMs have a rosewood freatboard (rather than ebony, which was in earlier 7VWH from 93-03 IIRC), even Steve's Evo has a rosewood fretboard (so does his others JEMS and UV).

I assume that you'll get a fixed bridge (don' know if 8 string floating trems, besides kahler exist), are there any bridges available in gold?

good luck iwith your project and I'm waiting for a huge damned album!


----------



## ahull123 (May 16, 2011)

well ASTM, I decided against the jem for now, I am already doing a UV88MC, with monkey grip, floyd rose, green pick ups w/ single pole, pyramid neck with a twist as it has a DNA type swirl in the background, and of course the swirl finish..... So I already had that going and I thought 1 Vai guitar right now is enough. If you had posted yesterday I may have been swayed, but at this point I am going to stick with the blue idea, both are going to be really nice.
Jem may be next, If everything goes well? I did these 2 because most of the stuff had to be special made and I just figured might as well do 2 of all the custom parts, I had planned to do the second later but I just could not wait, my GAS kicked in and all logic and reason flew out the door.
I really think I will do the Jem later as I had a really, really hard time choosing, hence my request for help deciding.

this is sort of what I expect it to look like..minus vine on the body, and single coil, and the hardware will be all chrome and the top will be 5A one piece. I hope you guys like it.






it will match this guitar that I already have






I am donating the original bodies to ET guitars and OOTS so they can copy them and make 'em for other people as well
the uv will be on an RG2228 replacement body, and the blue rg on a carved top rga8 copy in mahogany


----------



## Nile (May 16, 2011)

This thread is full of fucking WIN!


----------



## astm (May 16, 2011)

ahull123 said:


> well ASTM, I decided against the jem for now, I am already doing a UV88MC, with monkey grip, floyd rose, green pick ups w/ single pole, pyramid neck with a twist as it has a DNA type swirl in the background, and of course the swirl finish..... So I already had that going and I thought 1 Vai guitar right now is enough. If you had posted yesterday I may have been swayed, but at this point I am going to stick with the blue idea, both are going to be really nice.
> Jem may be next, If everything goes well? I did these 2 because most of the stuff had to be special made and I just figured might as well do 2 of all the custom parts, I had planned to do the second later but I just could not wait, my GAS kicked in and all logic and reason flew out the door.
> I really think I will do the Jem later as I had a really, really hard time choosing, hence my request for help deciding.
> 
> ...



Well... expecting pics of the progress as you're working on her!


----------



## ahull123 (May 16, 2011)

yeah, the pics will come, it's going to take a little time. I hate posting stuff this early because everyone wants to see something? but at the moment there isn't much... I will probably let this go until it is finished, I am guessing at this point about a month or so. I think it will kill it if I post a little here and there, I would rather show it finished, with progress pics then. I would not have even mentioned this project ,  but I really could not decide which one to do? It's a bit of a tease, but I hope it will be worth the wait.


----------

